# Undelivered Package



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

So I got an email reporting that a customer didn't receive a package I had marked delivered. IDK if anyone else has gotten this but the best part is while that email was sent to me at 8:26 pm at 8:28 pm they sent me an email with my weekly summary and didn't report me missing any packages. Let me know if you guys have have this before


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BeantownZombie said:


> So I got an email reporting that a customer didn't receive a package I had marked delivered. IDK if anyone else has gotten this but the best part is while that email was sent to me at 8:26 pm at 8:28 pm they sent me an email with my weekly summary and didn't report me missing any packages. Let me know if you guys have have this before


Read around my friend there are several threads about it and ways to minimize the risk of getting them

A) Your weekly report was for Wednesday thru Tuesday. The missing package will be on next weeks report.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I thought the Weekly report matched the Sun-Sat work week.... according to the dates on mine it was 12/25 - 12/31


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

BeantownZombie said:


> So I got an email reporting that a customer didn't receive a package I had marked delivered. IDK if anyone else has gotten this but the best part is while that email was sent to me at 8:26 pm at 8:28 pm they sent me an email with my weekly summary and didn't report me missing any packages. Let me know if you guys have have this before


For the first time ever, I got one just a day ago for a missing package on the 1st of January. I wrote them for more info and told them I don't leave a package unless instructed by customer service over the phone. Got your typical copy and paste email that effectively says this doesn't change anything. I'll check with the warehouse when I get there. Hoping it was a fluke email sent out en masse by accident...


----------

